# Topics > Smart home > Smart doors, smart locks, smart bells >  Belle, smart doorbell, Netvue Technologies Co., Ltd., Los Angeles, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Netvue Technologies Co., Ltd.

shop.netvue.com/collections/netvue-camera/products/netvue-belle-ai-video-doorbell

"Belle: World's 1st A.I. Wi-Fi Doorbell that Talks" on Indiegogo

"Belle: World's 1st A.I. Doorbell that Recognizes and Speaks" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Belle: the world's 1st AI doorbell, your personal doorman

Published on Dec 14, 2017




> Belle, a smart doorbell featuring AI voice interface, facial recognition, HD live streaming, motion sensing as well as other major functionality of a similar product. It offers you a leading-edge approach to respond to your visitors and your home surroundings.

----------


## Airicist

Netvue Belle demo

Published on Jan 5, 2018




> A demonstration and first look at Netvue Belle - World's first A.I. doorbell.

----------


## Airicist

Article "The $200 Belle AI doorbell greets your visitors"

by Rose Behar
February 4, 2018

----------

